# Help for Separation Anxiety



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Probably due to my keeping her close by for housetraining, Lola has developed some pretty severe SA. She used to panic and bark and then eliminate when I left. I spent weeks working on it with her - all the classic SA steps, desensitization to leaving cues, leaving for short to longer times, etc. Giving her a treat ball challenge when I leave. Fortunately she has gotten over the barking! Yea! No more complaints from neighbors. 

However, Lola still eliminates shortly after my leaving. Either poop in the corner or (if she is empty of poop) pee across the room (nowhere near the peepad). A trainer tells me the expression of SA usually happens within the first 20 minutes. I thought I could get her interested in a challenging treat ball/kong for those 20 minutes. She's such an aggressive eater that there are not many things that last 20 minutes - even a flossie. Anyway, that doesn't really get at the core problem, does it?

I have tried a DAP diffuser for 4 weeks, no impact. 

Lola is 15 months. She has been reliably (for a hav) housetrained when I am home for 6+ months. She is a total velcro dog. She needs to have me in her eyesight at all times. She will be in a different room as long as she can see me. She sleeps in her crate at night, in a different room from me, with no problem. She gets in her crate on her own when I say "bedtime". Also, when her dog walker drops her off at home and I am not there, she is fine. Eats a treat, and lies by the door waiting for me, but doesn't eliminate. It is clearly the act of me leaving that freaks her out. She does the same thing if I leave her in the car to run into the post office.

The worst was when I had company, and even with two people in the apt when I left, she still pooped in the corner. 

I know I can help her because she stopped barking. Why do you think all that effort didn't stop her SA elimination? Any tips or tricks that I haven't tried? Or just continue more of the same training? 

I worry that maybe I just love her too much. 

Thanks all of you super Hav parents.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How big of a space are you leaving her in? You said that she feels good in her crate. Have you tried leaving her in her crate and do again the small times working up to longer time frames? Then slowly give her more space... leave her in her crate but with the door open and in a SMALL room and see how she does? She probably won't eliminate in her crate.

If that doesn't work, what kind of treat ball are you giving her? Is it only like a kong (basically chew it out)? If so, have you looked into a treat ball that rolls and lets out treats as she goes? I have one for Kubrick and I will put in some smaller pieces in and then some big ones that just barely fit so that when it rolls it takes him a LONG time to get all the pieces out. Maybe then she can take up more than 20 minutes. You can probably test this out by giving it to her while you're there and timing it. The ball I have for Kubrick is this one, in case you wanted to get the same one:

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?f...24&ParentCat=53&CFID=2349123&CFTOKEN=47237722

I hope this helps you... I know how SA can be just heart wrenching and upsetting for both of you. Please keep us posted!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Last night at obedience class the instructor suggested we cook marrow bones for the dogs. She lets her dogs chew out the cooked marrow (I think this would make Suzy sick to her stomach). Once the marrow is gone the instructor fills the hole with yogurt or peanut butter and fits in some other treats. She freezes these overnight. She said that a treat like this should require around 25 minutes of concentration.

I have been putting a small amount of peanut butter into a Kong, kind of skimming the edges so she does not get too much. I put a harder cookie sticking part way out and then freeze--same concept. I gave one to Suzy this morning before reading this post so I did not time how long it took her to chew through.
We also have separation anxiety but so far no pooping or peeing as a reaction.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

We still leave Sophie in the kitchen in a pen with her crate and toys. We can't give her free reign of the house when we are gone (usually 7:30 am to 3 pm) during the day because she may poop, pee, shred or get into mischief. If you could give her a long walk before you leave and after you come home, that helps a lot!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i feel your pain and frustration, we had major SA last year but have overcome that obstacle. what worked for us was completely changing our routene when we left our dog. i used a different key word when i left the house and would always use it even when i went to get the mail. "guard the house" and that's only used when i leave the house. he also gets a specific treat only when we leave the house and no other time. our dog would pee on our bed that's how bad it was and yes, its a stress release for them. the other big thing was teaching my dog to be more confident. this way, when i left, he felt secure in himself knowing he could take care of things while i was gone and this helped a ton. it was a matter of trianing him to do various thing, we'd have a training session ever so oftern throughout the day. also, don't think i am crazy but i got so desperate i called an animal psychic. oddly enough, she zoomed in on what was happening, gave me tips, and we turned the corner to a better day. i also know, when he had his SA issues, i was going thru a really rough time with my dad sick back home, lots lots of stress, etc. i think he was pickin gup on all of that as well. and ,yes this will sound silly, but i tell him where i am going and why he can't come with me. it's odd but it seems to help, either because i am more calm and don't feel guilty aboutleaving him in his situation, don't know but it works. also, music in the back ground can help.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina said:


> The ball I have for Kubrick is this one, in case you wanted to get the same one:
> 
> http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?f...24&ParentCat=53&CFID=2349123&CFTOKEN=47237722


Lina~ What size do you have for Kubrick? I'm thinking of ordering the small (4.5") rather than the one for toy dogs (2.5") Tori is small (7 lbs.) but, the toy sized one seems awfully tiny, even for her.

Tori doesn't have any SA nor does she get into any trouble when we're gone. I usually stuff her Kong w/a baby carrot, "seal" it with cream cheese then give it to her as I leave. Depending on the size of the carrot, it can take her 1/2 an hour or more to finally get it all out. I'm thinking I'd like to try the busy ball as an alternative to the Kong.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, I have the small, not the Mini sized one. The toy sized DOES seem really small and you don't want them to be able to bite on it at all... it's just for pushing around.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Lina.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a cat that marks my bed when she's stressed. I've had good luck (she hasn't marked in 5 months) with a combination of comfort zone (both diffuser and spray) and flower essences in her food and water (I use two different combinations).

I know you said you tried the DAP diffuser, but perhaps the collar would work better because it's right near her nose (or you could use both together). I read that the flower essence Heather is supposed to work for SA and it can be combined with Rescue Remedy. There may be some other individual essences or blends that may work as well. You can just put the drops in her mouth before you leave.

Have you tried leaving one of your t-shirts or nightgowns in her space when you leave?

You might want to consult a behavior specialist or talk to your vet about medication.

Anne, I'm sure this is distressing for you. I hope you can figure out a solution. It does sound like you have made some progress since she's not barking anymore when you leave. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for your input folks. Lola gets a walk every day for 2 hours, daycare one day a week, lots of socialization, spends chunks of time with my neighbors who love her. 

It is about me leaving - and possibly her playing me. I did all the space limiting by the book and she made a holy mess in her crate every time, and also in her expen. She is fine being left with free run of the condo, as she doesn't get into things. She is nice in that she always goes on the concrete floors, so it is easy for me to clean up.  I just need to figure out how to get her that confidence that Django got. 

In the meantime, maybe the 20 minute+ treat approach is the practical thing to do. I do have marrow bones for her - she loves them - and I freeze other food in them. The last 2 times I left her alone, she got one of those and it worked. She didn't even look up when I left, and did not eliminate anywhere. 

Such work, these kids!


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

If I have to go out for a few hours , don't I put my puppy in a crate and close the door as I wasn't going to use wee wee pads or should I always leave the door to the crate open? Seems like I should put a pad down and afraid it may confuse her to going outside. She will be in laundry room in confined area and let out to play in closed off kitchen at times.. Also if I need to do housework shouldn't the crate door be closed even though pup will be in smaller closed off area?? thanks to anyone for advice


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bullwinkle, I always take Cicero outside to potty before I leave, then he goes in his crate with a treat...door closed...until I return. They are fine for a few hours in the crate. Cicero doesn't chew or bother anything, but if I'm not here to watch him....I feel he is safe in the crate -- nothing to choke on. He has never pottied in his crate.

You may have read.....but it's good to put them in the crate...get your pocketbook, keys, just like you are leaving - when you are going to the mailbox....or just walk around your yard...then come in and ignore till you put your things up...then let her out of the crate. This teaches them you will be back...before you have to leave for longer periods -- and by ignoring for a few minutes...they learn the crate is an okay safe place...not a jail to be rescued from..lol.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Isabelle has always had horrible separation anxiety. I have never been able to cure it and I have to be careful with her cause she will do crazy things to get herself out of places. This weekend I went to a conference with hubby and took all 3 dogs with us. We wanted to go out to dinner and we shut the door and Belle was barking her little head off. We walked down the hall and she was screaming bloody murder. I played the wait game and after 5 minutes. I had to go back to the room. I tried one more trick up my sleeve. I put her in a cage with Dora. She can't get away with acting insane with the alpha dog right next to her. I went out, shut the door and not one peep. Just goes to show how much of it is separation anxiety or Belle using what tricks she has in her bag to get me to cave in.

P.S. So I guess this means get an alpha bitch (also meaning I am not the alpha bitch!!!)

Amanda


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

:laugh: @ Amanda! That's smart. I would have thought as bossy as Belle seemed from your previous stories, she'd be Alpha. 

Anne - I don't have much advice that would be helpful because mine didn't have such severe anxiety. I mostly wanted to wish you luck, but I'll tell you my experience anyway in case it's helpful later or to anyone else. 
I would listen behind the door and he'd cry a bit, but it never went much longer than 5 minutes before he'd stop. I just made going in his crate a happy thing, gave him a stuffed Kong or a new flossie, put in a couple favorite toys, and left w/o making a big deal. Then when I came home, I would (like LuvCicero mentioned) I would put my bag(s) down, put away my sunglasses, and then unlock the door to the crate. He'd push it open and come out. Then I'd ignore him for a couple minutes longer and take off my shoes, change clothes, go to bathroom, etc. Pretty much whatever I needed to do for a couple minutes while he calmed down a bit. Then I'd giving lots of luvin when he wasn't jumping up like crazy. Now, he's okay w/ the crate and goes when asked to and he doesn't cry when I leave. I also don't crate him now when I'm gone for about 2 hrs of less, but I will if it's going to be closer to 4 (never gone longer than that).


----------

